# What is a good price for purebred GSD working line?



## Svetlana Christova (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello German Shepherds lovers, 

I am a breeder for the first time. What is a good priece for working line puppy 45 days old?


Salmoxis Kennel green and black puppies
????????? ?????? ??????? ??????? ????? | Salmoxis.com


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Before anyone says anything, may I point out that the OP is in Russia. 

Beautiful dogs and pictures!

:wub:


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Very good catch. No clue what would be the right price over there.


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Your website looks great......even though I couldn't read a word of it 
Where are you from??


----------



## sparra (Jun 27, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> Before anyone says anything, may I point out that the OP is in Russia.
> 
> Beautiful dogs and pictures!
> 
> :wub:


Aha......Russia.....no idea what you would pay for a pup over there but they look like nice dogs.


----------



## Svetlana Christova (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello, Sparra, Sunflower, Jocoyn!

I am from Bulgaria. Thank you for you feedback.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I too checked out the links and saw the cryllic alphabet!!! 

Here in the US - these would be $1500-2000 depending on the breeder and past production....in Germany probably E600.....the pedigrees on both Selma and Dias your dogs are nice and full of well known dogs, and I assume these are the parents (I love Nolan, and have a Mamba alten Wingertshaus daughter)...

Unfortunately, knowing nothing about the costs of dogs - or anything!!! - in your country, it is hard to give any kind of price........here, often people will import and the cost of importing is more than the puppy - so they pay E600 for the puppy, and $900-1800 for the transport, import and customs fees.

Welcome to the board


----------



## Svetlana Christova (Aug 24, 2013)

Believe it or not, judge for yourself ...
Born on Saturday child or animal - "sabotnik" (in Bulgarian) is a gift to the family, the home and even the whole village thought the old Bulgarians. Why? Because they have a supernatural abilities to feel and see beings from other worlds and dreams. Sabotnitsite protect their families from terrible diseases, evil spirits, bad luck, magic and can chase out demonic creatures walking around us. Sabotnitsite also are very sensitive and can distinguish bad and pretending people from the good ones. They can steer you in the right choice of partner, new start or decision. To have a Sabotnik at home is God's grace!


----------



## Svetlana Christova (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello, Wolfstraum,
Thank you so much for the quick reply.
Yes, Dias is the father of the puppies and his owner is my friend Nenad. Do you know him? He is a IPO judge and recently he was in America for examinations.

Sorry, today I am going to translate my web site. 

You are absolutly right for the prices and exporting troubles. But my main goal is to find nice new owners - responsable and loving. There people calling me and asking me to sell a dog at 75 EUR.

Selma has covered IPO -FH, IPO1, FH1 and FH2.


----------



## Svetlana Christova (Aug 24, 2013)

I cheked you web site. 
Gorgeous dogs you have! Respect!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Thank you! It is in sore need of updating! Zibera alten Wingerthaus does not have a page, nor do Hexe, I-Bengal, Kyra, Kira, Komet and Kougar v Wolfstraum - 

I don't know the economics of your country....but the pups should cost as much as any luxury item like a big screen flat TV I would think!

Lee


----------

